# Feedback on *possible final draft* of USC Film and television production person statement?



## ashjupiterw (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello! So I just completed another draft of my USC personal statement. I plan to submit my application next week. But before I submit, I want to make sure that my personal statement is ready and comply with the guidelines. I want to double check everything. Just more additional feedback before I turn it in. Thank you so much!


----------

